# A 130 distributor plug/screw?



## stormwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone.
What is this plug/screw for? Should I add oil before installing?
I took it out and cannot figure out what it is for. Doesn't look like it does anything.
Thanks for any advice or knowledge.

Earl


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Parts breakdown for the C-123 engine lists this item as a plug.

I surmise it should be removed periodically to lubricate the bushing in bottom of distributor housing with oil ??


----------



## stormwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks cyrush. I reckon I probably need to put some oil in it.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

On our 350 Utility, my dad would periodically remove that plug and screw a grease fitting in there to grease the distributor. I don't know if that's what the manual called for or if that's just what he and my grandpa used to do.


----------

